# pigeon with very narrow untidy tail feathers



## bibzou (Oct 8, 2014)

I have caught this morning a waterlogged young feral pigeon . I kept him in a cage for food and R&R. Now that he is dry, I am surprised by the state of his tail feathers: very narrow and tips untidy. They look very different from his wings feathers ( see picture) What does this mean ? I have seen similar anomalies in wild parrots but all feathers were affected. It is usually a sign of early malnutrition or virus.
Should I not worry and let the bird go ?


----------



## mikis343 (Nov 26, 2013)

The tailfeathers can sometimes take a couple of days to dry its nothing to worry about. I found a fledgling with a broken foot in the rain and he was soaked and his tail feathers didnt look normal for 3 dsys later just let them dry.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

As mentioned, could be needing more time to dry or if when dry, they still look thin perhaps malnutrition. If you have some items on hand for bird rescue like 
Moxidectin, Scatt or Scalex that wouldn't be a bad idea before you release the
bird. Good save, Bibzou.


----------



## bibzou (Oct 8, 2014)

Thank you both for the tip about wet tips, ha ha. I did not know that pigeon feathers take so long to dry out. 

I routinely use a pyrethrin spray for mites and lice when I release a wild bird. Does it also kills Pigeon flies ? I hope so because the small flock that comes to my garden seems really bothered by them. They preen vigorously and look exasperated. 
Ideally I should catch them all and treat them at the same time, which is not possible. So one treated get re-infested by the others.
What about putting Ivormectin or Moxidectin in the water of my bird bath ? They all drink and bathe in it.


----------

